# Fish Oil caps + my stomach



## Premiere (Apr 14, 2005)

Ok so i started taking fish oil caps about 1 - 1 1/2 months ago, and suddenly my stomach started getting very upset, i wasn't exactly sure if the cause were the caps or not, so i didn't take them for a few days and my stomach stopped getting upset. Is this normal? Could the caps actually not be the cause? Someone please help!


----------



## XcelKrush (Apr 14, 2005)

Your body may not react very well to something in the pills.  It might be the fish oil but my guess its something in the pill casing.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2005)

Fish oil caps turn my stomach too.  I hate them, but I suffer for my goals.

  I've never forgiven Jodi.


----------



## KarlW (Apr 14, 2005)

I had that for the first day but it went away. Make sure to eat solid foods after taking them and don't take too many at a time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 15, 2005)

Premiere said:
			
		

> Ok so i started taking fish oil caps about 1 - 1 1/2 months ago, and suddenly my stomach started getting very upset,


I am assuming that in the beginning you did not have a prob. Did you change the brand or type of fish oils contained in the caps? or the volume and time when you take them? If so, then one of those factors could be the issue.


----------



## Premiere (Apr 15, 2005)

in the beginning i did, and it consisted for the whole month that i took them. It seemed like each day it got worse too. My stomach just kept turning and turning more and more. I just the Member's mark Sam's club brand


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 16, 2005)

Most people I know don't have a problem with them at all...?? Might be something else you have changed in your diet (added more fibre?)...

But, you could try to get the liquid instead -- and take 1 tsp every day.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 16, 2005)

Premiere said:
			
		

> in the beginning i did, and it consisted for the whole month that i took them. It seemed like each day it got worse too. My stomach just kept turning and turning more and more. I just the Member's mark Sam's club brand


 dunno what to say. You can get EFA's from other sources as well (e.g.walnuts). so maybe you could try cut down some foc's and eat some walnuts instead?


----------



## JoeInPA (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re:Fish Oils*

You may need to supplement with the enzyme Lipase to help digest the oils and fats. Or you can just buy the oils in the liquid and add them to food.


----------

